# help me name this kitten please?



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

hi
i am fostering a feral kitten and she needs a name that will help get her adopted
as she will be older than most kittens when she is released to the shelter, i am looking names that emphasize her small size or are names of popular characters that kids would know- it seems to help get the cats adopted 
they recently changed one cats name from Bob to Sponge Bob and he got adopted right away- after several months in his cage as just Bob 

so you see how a name can influence people

does any one know the name of the Power Puff girls or any other female cartoon character?

other ideas are popular singers, TV personalities or even products (there is an orange cat named Cheezit!!)
thanks for any ideas


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Powerpuff girls: Blossom, Bubbles and Buttercup


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Of course, girls of all ages love Barbie. One of the cutest names I've heard is "Snugs" because it gives you a vision of the future with the cat. You know, we should object! There aren't enough female cartoon characters that are modern... Of the oldies, there's Minnie Mouse, Daisy Duck, Little Lulu, --I don't think Olive Oyl would be appealing...Henrietta Pussycat from Mr. Rogers Neighborhood. Young moms, get your children's input; they know all the new ones. Today's cartoons aren't as cute as they used to be; they're a bit bizarre. I think most of the Sesame St. characters are male.... darn!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

what does the kitty look like? maybe you can think up something cute that matches her markings? i can help!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I think you should name her Britney Spears!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I dunno.. Someone people absolutely hate britany spears... she's not exactly a role model.. then agian, what famous person is?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mother Teresa!  (But she died.) You're so right. Our young people have few role models whose names they'd recognize.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Harald Blue Tooth...it is a name that keeps coming to my mind lately. I was thining of the books I used to read as a pre-teenager and one of them was "The Vikings". I thought that emperor's name was so original!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps we could borrow from Fairy Tales and call her Thumbelina. Fairy Tales might be another source for names.


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Marzipan? (from homestarrunner.com)


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Yeah what kid doesn't know fairy tails?  sleeping beauty, snow white, repunzel. I honestly have no ideas. I'm not too good at the whole naming animals thing. Although I've been raised around my nieces and nephews watching cartoons since I was little, this should be easy for me.

Sandy- the name of the female squirrel off sponge bob
Belle- from beauty and the beast 
Jasmine - Aladdin 
Ariel- the little mermaid

Now I'm getting into disney movies.  My friends sister had a cat named snuggles. I loved the name but I felt if I named my cat that it would be like I took the name from her. Anyway, good luck with your name search.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hmm, maybe Bambi, Pinky, and I think if there are certain features about the cat, like maybe it has spots, or if its really fluffy, or very active, you can get a name to match the looks, like spotty, cotton, etc. .. .. Hope that gets some ideas going...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

cheerio


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

any name yet?


----------

